# Red Belly P bite in half



## lordniko (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it normal for P's to survive this kind of attack? My P has been bit completly in half to where the bone starts and he's still alive after 2 weeks? what's even more crazy is that it has healed everything but the bone is sticking out? i have him in a net because when he tries to swim he just falls to the bottom. but if his asshole was bitten off how is he going to survive if he can't poo? can they regrow completly new fins?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow ur rbp is still alive in those conditions sounds pretty bad do you have any pics>>>


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I really dont think he will stay alive for much longer if its as bad as your saying. Fins can heal really good but not a whole new fin


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yikes, lets see some pictures of that! Piranhas are extremely good at regenerating themselves after an attack, but even so I've never heard of a piranha surviving that's been 'bit in half' before.








~Taylor~


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

pictures would be awsome...i just think if any fish is bitten in half it would be floating at the top but i might be wrong


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah i'd like to see pix i mean my reds have been bit before but i dont know if u can see bone cuz i dont think that will grow back. good luck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't let me P's in the tank for 2 week with half of his body there. I would just pull the plug on him and put him in the freezer, better then he fighting for his life in there knowing he will not make it soon or later.

Like every one else said, Picture to proof it! Not calling you a lier, but it would be interesting to see half body last for 2 weeks in there.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

It is very amazing that he is still alive, but if he truly has been bitten in half perhaps it is time for you to youthenzie him.







E.g. Put some water in a container and place him in the freezer.

Sorry to hear about your red though.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are going to euthanize him, blunt trauma is more humane than freezing. ie. hammer


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I want to see some photo's man that sh*t sounds crazy but yea I would put him down to man that would be like you getting split in half ya know


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> I really dont think he will stay alive for much longer if its as bad as your saying. Fins can heal really good but not a whole new fin


when i got my 1st redbelly off a freind he was in the worst condition. no anal fin, no top fin (almost to the bone) no back fin and one flipper, he grew back like a champ, i got him to almost 6 1/2" - 7" then got rid of the group to the fish store. when i go in the store everytime he looks like hes grown, and such a beautiful fish, full of purple and all.....if you can get that guy in a hospital tank he should be good


----------



## lordniko (Mar 11, 2007)

here's the pics for those who wanted to see. the first 2 are from 2 weeks ago minutes after he was bitten. the 3rd pic is of today.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Euthenize Him, No chance


----------



## lordniko (Mar 11, 2007)

but how is it possible he's still alive??


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I assume he still eats? Thats what the first red i ever owned looked like before/during his death, they will finish him off dont feed em for a day or 3 until hes gone. If you cant handle doing that (kinda cruel) bang his head and toss him in the woods.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

IMO you should put him out of his misery, I don't believe there is any chance of recovery. Good Luck


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im not sure how hes still alive...but im pretty sure all he does is float at the top and sufffering. I know hes not able to eat, sorry to hear about this


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I cant belive that your fish is still alive .. put him out of his misery it will be hard but its the right thing to do


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I would rather die then still living with half of my body cut off.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> I assume he still eats? Thats what the first red i ever owned looked like before/during his death, they will finish him off dont feed em for a day or 3 until hes gone.* If you cant handle doing that (kinda cruel) bang his head and toss him in the woods.*


that made me piss myself laughing.

i think if amazonlife couldnt handle letting the Ps buddies finish him off, that banging his head and tossing him in the woods wouldnt be a better answer.hehehe. i think it was just how corgrav said it that made it funny. mildly sarcastic, yet funny.

IMO amazonlife's best bet is to use the euthanization formula that is posted somewhere on the site. basically gets them to sleep, then kills them. better than getting eaten, living as half the man you used to be, or getting knocked the f*ck out and thrown in the woods.lol


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

just keep feeding them and see how long he lives funny stuff


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its your choice what to do but most likly he wont recover so i would probably put it out of its misery

if it does heal it would mostlikly be floating for the rest of its life of barly swimming


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is crzy as f*ck looking man just kill him


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm sure he's suffering too, and the most considerate thing to do is put him out of his suffering.

On the other hand, for that fish to survive for two weeks it had to be one bad ass muthfuckah. I'f it was mine, i'd bury it with a marker that said as much.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

i say just kill him and dont do it the stupid way by freezing him or somthin,just put him in a bag and just smack him into somthin real hard and he'll be out cold in a second...thats what i did to my piranha when he got chewed bad...he was out cold in a sec.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

getin dachopuh said:


> just keep feeding them and see how long he lives *funny stuff*












that is anything but funny. the fish is suffering. if you find that funny maybe you should find a different hobby...like maiming kittens


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow man ... that sucks. Sorry for you loss.

You should really listen to the people here and put the poor guy out of his misery


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow.
I had that happen to my biggest red at the time. 5"
He was still alive and looked exactly like yours 'cept he was floating on top with his head facing straight down.
Thought he wouldn't but culdn't "kill" him.
So I left nature takes its course. Nota mean thing to do. Just well... nature.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with everyone. Put him down. Thats no life for a fish. Without his tale it cant even hardly swim.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i feel bad for him man u should really do something


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

i bought a beatiful red belly the other day..left him in the tank for about 5-8 hours came home and look







....i took him out the water placed him in a big bad and just smacked him on the ground until he was out cold..didnt want the poor guy to suffer...he had a real nice red belly...i have never seen a red belly that had better colour....1 of my piranhas is super aggresive..every single minute he s pickin a fight...i bet hes the one that killed him for sure


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the best way to kill him is throw him in boiling water. Basically die instantly....that's better than the smacking of the head and probably have the fish flopping around still.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

PLEASE UTHENIZE HIM with *BOILING WATER BEST OPTION TRUST ME*


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

vincecarder said:


> I think the best way to kill him is throw him in boiling water. Basically die instantly....that's better than the smacking of the head and probably have the fish flopping around still.


.........................simply no.all you have to do is give it a real hard smack theres no work and as soon as its done you just throw away the bag and your done...trust me boiling the fish is a stupid way of doin it and so much more work...i been there lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Froogle said:


> PLEASE UTHENIZE HIM with *BOILING WATER BEST OPTION TRUST ME*


WHAAAT??







If fish can feel pain...and that's another subject altogether...how cruel! 
This went on waaaay too long as far as I'm conscerned. That fish never had a chance even if it was kept solo.


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

One time I went fishing and caught a pike and I brought it back to where I was staying b/c I wanted to leave it out for a bunch of homeless cats.

Well, I couldn't do it myself so I got my brother to try the knocking it out thing. It wouldn't stop living! He kept hitting it on the head with a hammer but it just wouldn't die!

Can anyone link me to the thing about the fish euthanaisa (I can't spell) chemical? Ever since then, I have this thing about knocking fish in the head.

P.S. How the hell is that fish funny? If you think that's funny, maybe you shouldn't be in charge of another living thing's life. Why do you have pets?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CaptMicha said:


> One time I went fishing and caught a pike and I brought it back to where I was staying b/c I wanted to leave it out for a bunch of homeless cats.
> 
> Well, I couldn't do it myself so I got my brother to try the knocking it out thing. It wouldn't stop living! He kept hitting it on the head with a hammer but it just wouldn't die!
> 
> ...


There's a big difference between a big pike and a small piranha. I would agree, a big pike would take several whacks with a hammer! They are a big, boney headed fish. If you want to put things into perspective, he should've used a sledge hammer!
[/quote]

Anyway, the primary issue here was resolved and this thread is taking a new course wich is another subject. CLOSED.


----------

